

Did Apple Just Backdoor Their Way Into the Game Console Market? - stephth
http://www.148apps.com/news/apple-backdoor-game-console-market

======
zipdog
What would really make this is split-screening instead of mirroring, with the
device pushing one image to the tv while keeping another on the handheld. Then
the iPhone/Pad could show a controller interface (like the lower screen on the
DS) while the game proper was playing on the tv screen.

~~~
stephth
Looks like that's actually officially supported. Developers have the option to
render different things on each screen.

